# John Wick



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

We are planning on going to see Keano Reeves new movie John Wick, has any body on here seen the movie, no plot spoilers please, from what I have read on the reviews it sounds pretty good.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

I enjoyed it, it's a good 'get revenge on the bad guys' film.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Some guy was telling me how good it was and that I need to see it, but I'm not into films so never have seen it lol


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> We are planning on going to see Keano Reeves new movie John Wick, has any body on here seen the movie, no plot spoilers please, from what I have read on the reviews it sounds pretty good.


Yes, go see it and be prepared to watch Reeves at his best since Point Break


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

muzzer42 said:


> Yes, go see it and be prepared to watch Reeves at his best since Point Break


I am a big Keano Reeves fan any way so I had no doubt it will be good, however I wasn't to keen on his Matrix films, they were a bit hard to follow and a little confusing to say the least.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Cracking film you won't regret it


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Adrianne Palicki is a babe. 
That is all.
Enjoy:thumb:


----------



## muzzer (Feb 13, 2011)

Soul boy 68 said:


> I am a big Keano Reeves fan any way so I had no doubt it will be good, however I wasn't to keen on his Matrix films, they were a bit hard to follow and a little confusing to say the least.


You'll love this, saw it a while ago on an app on my phone


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

from what I gather - 1 guy, kills LOTS of guys - because of a cat/dog?! 

We getting that desperate for storylines?!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Very good film


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

davies20 said:


> from what I gather - 1 guy, kills LOTS of guys - because of a cat/dog?!
> 
> We getting that desperate for storylines?!


Guy kills lots of guys because...
daughter kidnapped-taken
Girls family killed-Leon 
stuck in building with them-die hard.

You're point of appreciation should be the nature of the film itself.
Well shot? Well acted? Visually appealing? Great dialogue?


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Luke M said:


> Guy kills lots of guys because...
> daughter kidnapped-taken
> Girls family killed-Leon
> stuck in building with them-die hard.
> ...


lol calm down pal :lol:

I just find it funny going on a one man mission over a cat!

I haven't actually seen the film - so I'm sure your points are more than valid!


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

davies20 said:


> lol calm down pal :lol:
> 
> I just find it funny going on a one man mission over a cat!
> 
> I haven't actually seen the film - so I'm sure your points are more than valid!


ill take my meds and calm down. Lol

If it changes anything about the film for you....Lovejoy is in it. :lol:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

A cats not worth a one man army lol the film is very good and a nice change of direction from the characters he usually plays another one of his that has slipped unnoticed is "man of Thai chi "


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Its a "back to basics" action film which has been modernized. Its definitely worth a watch. I thought it was great lol!


----------



## Crafoo (Oct 27, 2013)

I watched this a little while back, though it was pretty good.

He does quite like a head shot lol


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

I didn't like seeing the Dog get killed, especially as it dies after crawling over to him. The dog was a last gift from His Wife, and was a way of him finding peace. The ****y Russian who wanted His 'Stang, severed his last link to his Wife therefore creating a desire for vengeance. A very good film. Worth a watch indeed.


----------



## pantypoos (Aug 7, 2014)

bit of a plot spoiler there! ^^


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Luke M said:


> ill take my meds and calm down. Lol
> 
> If it changes anything about the film for you....Lovejoy is in it. :lol:


good man! :lol:

Talking of good films, slightly off topic. - Gone Girl - superb film :thumb:


----------



## mike13 (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm not a fan of Keanu Reeves but he's excellent in this, total bloke's film.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Hes the man you send to kill the bogey man very good film.
And its got lovejoy in it


----------



## nicks16v (Jan 7, 2009)

great film. Best of the year so far . The ending ends quick tho .


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

davies20 said:


> good man! :lol:
> 
> Talking of good films, slightly off topic. - Gone Girl - superb film :thumb:


Yeah I'm on board with that.
Really enjoyed Rosamund pike. Hadn't rated her before that film.


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Luke M said:


> Yeah I'm on board with that.
> Really enjoyed Rosamund pike. Hadn't rated her before that film.


Yeah she played the psycho role pretty well! Saying that I'm only comparing her to die another day was it? Not her best.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

We saw John Wick over the weekend, awsome film and the action was spot on, I loved the car sceans too, lets hope there is a follow up.


----------



## NelsonS (Apr 8, 2012)

Great film, worth a watch!


----------



## IanG (Nov 21, 2007)

Decent film definitely worth watching 

Don't think it's as good a role as Point Break though

Still thought he was decent in Street Kings


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

i must have seen a different film.its very formulaic,reeves as a anti hero isnt convincing,what has happened to willem dafoe ? he use to be a must see ticket,run of the mill bad guys,seen it all before.

5 out of 5 for me.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

I watched it the other night. Not a bad film plenty of action too


----------

